# Problema en motor universal de Aspiradora Electrolux



## Gaudi (Nov 28, 2016)

Estimados, tengo un inconveniente con el motor de una aspiradora Electrolux Trio 1300.

El motor en cuestión es como este:






Los antecedentes: en una oportunidad albañiles en casa la utilizaron para aspirar escombros, y claro, sin cambiar la bolsa, con lo que esta se rompió. 
La desarmé completa (no la turbina) y limpié completamente. En ese momento, el rodamiento mas cercano a la turbina hacia ruido, y le puse un poco de WD40. (se que es un no-no, pero no tenía otra opcion en ese momento).

Funcionó bien por bastante tiempo, pero recientemente comenzó a hacer un ruido poco habitual, no el típico zumbido de aspiradora.
Nuevamente la desarmé completamente (incluida la turbina) y en esta oportunidad verifiqué que el rodamiento del eje cerca a la turbina estaba bastante duro, así que supuse que el problema venia de allí (luego de unos dos minutos de funcionar estaba todo bastante caliente).

Lo removí sin problemas y lo reemplacé por uno equivalente nuevo.
Además, los colectores tenían bastante carbón negro, y los pulí usando una tela esmeril 320, y luego 600 sosteniento el rotor con un taladro a bajas revoluciones hasta que quedó casi espejo.

Armé la turbina y volví a probar el motor. Pero el ruido sigue ahí.

El sintoma que veo, descartando un tema mecánico puesto que los rodamientos y el giro es perfecto, es que aun con los colectores limpios, hace muchísima chispa. Pensando que quizás necesitaba algo de tiempo para que se asienten, la deje encendida dos o tres minutos, pero no cambió, con el problema que llené la cocina de polvillo negro (de los carbones).

La longitud de los carbones está bastante bien, digamos que removiendo el rotor se tocan en el centro sin llegar a ver los resortes o soporte.

¿Alguna idea que puede ser el problema?
Un punto adicional es que el motor es como si "tosiera" o "carraspeara" de vez en cuando. (lo explico de manera análoga a un motor de combustion con las bujías sucias).

¿Es posible que los carbones se hayan degradado o arruinado por alguna razon?

El circuito no tiene nada de electrónico, es un motor común y corriente.


Consejos expertos son muy bienvenidos.


Gracias


----------



## printido (Nov 28, 2016)

¿Verificaste si el inducido tiene marcas de desgaste en alguno de sus lados?


----------



## Emis (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola Gaudi, luego de limpiar el colector limpiaste la separación entre delgas? probaste continuidad entre ellas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

¿ Limpiaste el deposito de carbón que queda entre delgas ?


----------



## Gaudi (Nov 28, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Limpiaste el deposito de carbón que queda entre delgas ?


Hola, lo revise y procure sacar los restos con un cartón doblado. Temía dañar algo interno con algo más enérgico. Pero se veían relativamente limpias.
Con que se recomienda limpiarlo para asegurarme.


printido dijo:


> ¿Verificaste si el inducido tiene marcas de desgaste en alguno de sus lados?


Hola, no tenía desgaste ni el rotor ni los imanes fijos.


Emis dijo:


> Hola Gaudi, luego de limpiar el colector limpiaste la separación entre delgas? probaste continuidad entre ellas?


No probé continuidad, vere de probarlo:
1. Continuidad entre dos consecutivas.
2. Continuidad para cada bobinado.

¿Alguna idea de por qué puede ser que los carbones se gasten tanto y haga demasiadas chispas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

Gaudi dijo:


> . . . ¿Alguna idea de por qué puede ser que los carbones se gasten tanto y haga demasiadas chispas?


Rotor con campos en corto.
Carbones con poca presión.


----------



## Emis (Nov 28, 2016)

Estirar un poco los resortes de los carbones puede mejorar y para limpiar sirve el alcohol isopropilico


----------



## Gaudi (Dic 2, 2016)

Voy a darle una repasada a las delgas y limpiar bien las separaciones. Además, estirar los resortes de los carbones. 
Ya que lo desarmare de nuevo, de que modo puedo medir los bobinados del motor para descartar corto circuitos. Tengo un multimetro. ¿Con medir la resistencia entre delgas opuestas es suficiente?
¿Las mido directo o a través de los carbones?
¿Que valores debería esperar encontrar?

Gracias!


----------



## Emis (Dic 2, 2016)

Podés comprobar con una lámpara a la red en serie.
Te paras en una delga y compruebas que encienda la serie correctamente al deslizarte por cada delga.
Luego colocas una punta de la serie en el eje de la bobina y pasas la otra punta por las delgas comprobando que la serie no encienda.


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2016)

Gaudi dijo:


> hace muchísima chispa.  .....
> 
> ¿Alguna idea que puede ser el problema?
> Un punto adicional es que el motor es como si "tosiera" o "carraspeara" de vez en cuando. (lo explico de manera análoga a un motor de combustion con las bujías sucias).
> ...



el problema es que no cambiaste el rodamiento a tiempo y sobrecalentaste el motor

si hace muchisma chispa es que  tiene espiras en corto


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2016)

Cuando produce arcos, por lo general es porque el inducido tiene una bobina en corto circuito, para comprobarlo, tenes que armarte de paciencia y midiendo con tester en la escala más baja de ohms las delgas opuestas, vas girando y midiendo, si hay una en corto (siempre que el corto no sea entre dos espiras contiguas)vas a ver una variación en la medición.
La solución es hacer rebobinar el inducido y que lo balanceen


----------



## Mauro Magnani (Dic 4, 2016)

Buenas, estas seguro de que no conecatste mal los cables del rotor y el estator? la otra vez me paso de ponerlos en paralelo en ves de en serie con una aspiradora, y por suerte me di cuenta ya que largaba muchisima chispa y calentaba en seguida


----------



## Gaudi (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola, gracias a todos por los comentarios.
Finalmente tuve la oportunidad de desarmar nuevamente el motor, limpie largo bien la separación entre delgas y estirar los resortes de los carbones.
Pero todo sigue igual: muchas chispas, mucho carbón, y en seguida los colectores se han llenado de depósitos de carbón. Posiblemente en el recalentamiento que tuvo por el rodamiento malo se haya recalentado alguno de los bobinados quemando el aislamiento.
¿Serviría de algo cambiar los carbones?


----------



## jorger (Feb 18, 2017)

Gaudi dijo:


> Hola, gracias a todos por los comentarios.
> Finalmente tuve la oportunidad de desarmar nuevamente el motor, limpie largo bien la separación entre delgas y estirar los resortes de los carbones.
> Pero todo sigue igual: muchas chispas, mucho carbón, y en seguida los colectores se han llenado de depósitos de carbón. Posiblemente en el recalentamiento que tuvo por el rodamiento malo se haya recalentado alguno de los bobinados quemando el aislamiento.
> ¿Serviría de algo cambiar los carbones?


Si es el chisporroteo que estoy pensando, sip, los carbones pueden tener la culpa. Llevan un lubricante que dice adiós cuando se recalientan mucho, y se dice que los carbones están "quemados" cuando pasa eso. El chisporroteo que producen parece plasma acompañado de un olor característico. No sé si es tu caso. Ante la duda intenta cambiarlos y comenta.


----------



## sta2877 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola, el problema pareciera ser  problemas serios con el rotor (en corto o algo parecido) a eso seguramente se le ha sumado la BAJISIMA calidad de los carbones que estan vendiendo que no llegan ni a la categoria de CHINOS, deben venir del africa subsahariana,ja ja ja,si el rotor lo puliste a espejo y limpiaste las delgas y sigue chispeando mal,kaput,los rules se cambian siempre que se desarma el motor son economicos, aqui en Argentina hay que poner SKF o similar, hay mucha basura berreta en el mercado,yo el rotor lo pulo con piedra pomez y queda diez puntos(si no esta arado)que quizas sea tu problema.


----------

